# SOLVED Have internet access but cant start ssh or nfs *

## troglodytus

i have Internet access but i cant start ssh or nfs, when i do so i get these errors when i try to start nfs

/etc/init.d/nfs start

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 20: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 21: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i2c/sil164.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 22: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i2c/ch7006.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 23: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/watchdog/hpwdt.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 24: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 25: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko: Permission denied

 * modules: error loading /etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules

 * ERROR: modules failed to start

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 20: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 21: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i2c/sil164.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 22: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i2c/ch7006.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 23: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/watchdog/hpwdt.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 24: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 25: /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko: Permission denied

 * modules: error loading /etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules

 * ERROR: modules failed to start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   :dhcp ...

:dhcp: Resolver Error 0 (no error)                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * Exporting NFS directories ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...

rpc.nfsd: Unable to access /proc/fs/nfsd errno 2 (No such file or directory).

Please try, as root, 'mount -t nfsd nfsd /proc/fs/nfsd' and then restart rpc.nfsd to correct the problem                                                  [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                              [ ok ]

 * ERROR: nfs failed to start

has anybody received this error, if so is there an easy fix that i've overlooked?Last edited by troglodytus on Sat Sep 24, 2011 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

troglodytus,

You have several problems there, not all related to nfs.

Your /lib/modules/... relates to a kernel or conf.d/modules problem.  However, mone of those modules are needed for nfs, so we can ignore that for now.

```
* Bringing up interface eth0

* :dhcp ...

:dhcp: Resolver Error 0 (no error) [ !! ]

* ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start 
```

says that eth0 is still down. How are you connected to the internet ?

By default, gentoo demands that all network interfaces are up before the network service is considered to be up.

As eth0 failed to start, at least one interface is down.  It follows that the network service is not up, so things that depend on it will not start either. e.g. nfs, sshd and so on. 

If you intend that eth0 should be down, you have to change /etc/rc.conf 

The comments explain what is needed.  If you intended eth0 to be up, we need to fix that.

----------

## troglodytus

heres the odd thing ifconfig shows eth0 as up and running with an ip address 

ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:6e:1f:5e:ed  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20c:6eff:fe1f:5eed/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1814 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1875 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1490564 (1.4 MiB)  TX bytes:270283 (263.9 KiB)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

troglodytus,

What do you have in /etc/conf.d/net  and in /etc/resolv.conf  ?

----------

